# Natural sized cells - geography/cllimate a variable?



## BeePuncher (May 25, 2007)

Hi, I am trying to recall something I came across in the small cell reading I have been doing and wondered if climate matters in what the bees feel is natural for them? I maybe imagining it but do they not regress as small the more northerly one goes? I am in Ontario, a little over one hundred miles north of the NY state border. I know that most animal species get larger the colder the climate, i.e. foxes, rabbits, etc., but that may be an extreme example in comparing the arctic fox to the red fox running around here - would it work the same way for bees? Thank you for any replies,

Ivan


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Hi, I am trying to recall something I came across in the small cell reading I have been doing and wondered if climate matters in what the bees feel is natural for them?

Yes.

> I maybe imagining it but do they not regress as small the more northerly one goes?

Yes.

> I am in Ontario, a little over one hundred miles north of the NY state border. I know that most animal species get larger the colder the climate, i.e. foxes, rabbits, etc., but that may be an extreme example in comparing the arctic fox to the red fox running around here - would it work the same way for bees?

Yes.

Probably natural for where you are is about 5.0mm with the equator about 4.6mm or so. Dee Lusby mapped it out. I've seen the map somewhere but am not sure. I'm sure she would be happy to discuss it with you.


----------



## Ardilla (Jul 17, 2006)

Dee Lusby's map is here:

http://www.beesource.com/files/lusby-is-smaller-better.jpg

The article it is featured in is here:

http://www.beesource.com/resources/...oundation-for-mite-control/is-smaller-better/


----------

